# Best Jig Head



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been using Slayer jig heads for the past few years and absolutely love them, but I'm always looking to find the best product...what's your favorite jig head brand/type/style? Also, what weight are you throwing most with your plastics?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I use 1/16 or 1/8 oz bass assasins with the screw lock.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bass Assassin Pro Elite 1/16 and 1/8 for small sight casting plastics.
https://bassassassin.com/product/pro-elite-jigheads/

Black’s Magic 1/32oz screwlocks for 2-3” plastics sight casting big trout in super skinny water.
https://shop.baffinbayrodandgun.com/products/black-s-magic-jig-heads

Laguna Trokars 1/16-1/8 for wading.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Eye Strike Fishing Trout Eye in 1/8th. Ultra high quality, compact keepers, and a super sharp hook.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Man I like that 1/32oz blacks magic. I ha w some smaller baits that would be perfect for.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Man I like that 1/32oz blacks magic. I ha w some smaller baits that would be perfect for.


They are great, I sight cast with them and use a 6’4” medium power Zephyr Cove Custom rod and Lew’s Custom Inshore exclusively with no problem getting it out 60-70 feet. They are perfect for 2-3” grubs and shrimp tails.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bass Assassin Pro Elite 1/16 and 1/8 for small sight casting plastics.
> https://bassassassin.com/product/pro-elite-jigheads/
> 
> Black’s Magic 1/32oz screwlocks for 2-3” plastics sight casting big trout in super skinny water.
> ...


Where can you buy the Laguna trokars? They have short shank like blacks magic?


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Man I like that 1/32oz blacks magic. I ha w some smaller baits that would be perfect for.


Blacks magic jig is a really well made
Piece of equipment like smack said perfect for smaller plastics. As a bonus they are made here in Texas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek Radtke said:


> Where can you buy the Laguna trokars? They have short shank like blacks magic?


They are longer shank but I like them because they are not a real wide gap. He has several weights, push locks, screw locks and super heavy redfish jigheads too. Puglia’s in Louisiana sells Josh Hall HD Spinnerbaits with these hooks on them. You could drag in a silverback gorilla with one.
Aaron pours them at his house in Corpus Christi. They have some for sale at the Marker37 marina and if you call that number on the last photo Aaron can hook you up directly.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are longer shank but I like them because they are not a real wide gap. He has several weights, push locks, screw locks and super heavy redfish jigheads too. Puglia’s in Louisiana sells Josh Hall HD Spinnerbaits with these hooks on them. You could drag in a silverback gorilla with one.
> Aaron pours them at his house in Corpus Christi. They have some for sale at the Marker37 marina and if you call that number on the last photo Aaron can hook you up directly.


Thank you


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I use the Bass Assassin brand. I feel like they're a lot heavier than the equivalent weights of other brands tho. The 1/16 is more like 3/16 to me. Anyway, they're available at a local tackle shop and I'm really not a snob about jigheads, I leave plenty on the bottom every year so it really doesn't matter a whole lot to me. I also like the local company "Jim's Jigs" and they work fine and are cheap enough.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I buy the Hogie unpainted screw heads from academy. I happen to like the long shank and ultra wide gap...I hardly ever throw gear for reds, so I prefer the wide gap for trout when I do throw gear. 

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/hogie-fishing-lures-116-oz-gamakatsu-springhead-jigheads-3-pack


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Local folks down here in south Florida are aware that I've been making jig heads for some years and fill orders by hundred - all done to custom order....
with black nickel hooks and baked on powder coated heads.


Won't blow my own horn here - anyone wanting an info sheet send an email request to [email protected] - you'll receive the info by return mail...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I get my jigheads from a company in Titusville FL - Mission Fishin'. They're local to me and make a great jighead, plus they are veterans...

Here is the one I normally use, I like the two small barbs:









I just found out from their website that they also make these with a "swivel head," but I have not used them previously:


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I like Slayers, #2 is bass assasins


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jimsmicro said:


> I use the Bass Assassin brand. I feel like they're a lot heavier than the equivalent weights of other brands tho. The 1/16 is more like 3/16 to me. Anyway, they're available at a local tackle shop and I'm really not a snob about jigheads, I leave plenty on the bottom every year so it really doesn't matter a whole lot to me. I also like the local company "Jim's Jigs" and they work fine and are cheap enough.


I buy the Jims Jigs in bulk.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

I’m particularly fond of the title shot weedless jig heads. 1/16 oz. for smaller soft plastics and sight casting and 1/8 oz. for larger baits. Will occasionally use 3/8 oz. in deeper water applications.

I’ve known Aubrey for a good while and if he’s come up with a jig head design, it’s got to be a good one.


----------

